# Great News einszett GummiPflege back in stock!



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I would have to say that this has been one of most popular items, its been back ordered for quite sometime. You can put your order in now. Sorry for the wait.

Click here to purchase einszett GummiPflege at Detailer's Domain










*einszett GummiPflege *

Long-lasting protection against freezing for rubber seals on car doors, windows and trunks. Protects and keeps the rubber elastic. Restores color to dried out rubber. Prevents doors from sticking in cold weather. Protects against extreme temperature and UV rays. Solvent-free, water-based formula. Easy-to-use shoe polish type applicator makes application simple without the mess.

Applying on Door & Window Seals

Your door and window seals keep the inside of your car quiet and watertight. To remain functional, door and window seals must be treated 3-4 times a year. Use your bottle of Einszett Gummipflege to treat all rubber seals.

1. To use, simply prime the bottle's pump head and gently rub the foam applicator tip over your door, window, hood and trunk seals.

2. Allow the Gummipflege protectant to soak in and dry.

3. Do not wipe.


----------

